# April Mid Florida Fun Show



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I wanna go!
Don't know if I can find anyone to watch my foster dog though.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Do I need to have his UKC papers back already to go?


----------

